# Moving



## Nikko39 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have decided to move to Mexico and continue to work in the USA.
Can anybody tell me the best place to look at relocating?
What r the dangers and how hard will it be not knowing the 
Language. Any help you guys are willing to give will be great!
Thx


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nikko39 said:


> I have decided to move to Mexico and continue to work in the USA.
> Can anybody tell me the best place to look at relocating?
> What r the dangers and how hard will it be not knowing the
> Language. Any help you guys are willing to give will be great!
> Thx


Wow
What a question!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Nikko39 said:


> I have decided to move to Mexico and continue to work in the USA.
> Can anybody tell me the best place to look at relocating?
> What r the dangers and how hard will it be not knowing the
> Language. Any help you guys are willing to give will be great!
> Thx


 what part of Illinois are you from? I have roots in the Illinois River area, a few hours south of Chicago. 
The only real danger is the lack of good, hard cheddar cheese, really good pizza and you never get to shovel snow.
A post of what you are looking for in a living environment, big city.. small town, etc would help a lot.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nikko39 said:


> I have decided to move to Mexico and continue to work in the USA.
> Can anybody tell me the best place to look at relocating?
> What r the dangers and how hard will it be not knowing the
> Language. Any help you guys are willing to give will be great!
> Thx


Answering your question is difficult without knowing if you would have to physically cross the border every day to go to work. 

Commuting between Juarez and El Paso is not so bad with a bridge card. You have to pay both the US and Mexico for a card. It used to be about $600 a year. It's just fine. You zip right across going either way in a special lane. If you are going to commute going through US Customs every morning, I'd say the plan is totally unworkable because of the long wait times whether in a car or on foot either one. 

Your other choice would be San Diego / Tijuana. I don't know if this kind of card is available there, but I don't know why they would not have the same program. 

If you work from home via the internet then I suppose it would work anywhere. 

Regarding the dangers, they are mostly in your mind, and the fear is exacerbated by not understanding Spanish. Any large city has dangerous people and high crime zones. Just go with an open mind and use the same instincts that keep you safe in the US and you should be fine.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you know nothing better head to the Chapala/Ajijic area and be surrounded by gringos.

Also consider if you want to be a 6 month tourist or want a resident visa. Here's a good place to start reading
How to Move to Mxico


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Nikko39 said:


> I have decided to move to Mexico and continue to work in the USA.


Will you reside on one side of the border, in Mexico, and cross daily or at other times for work in the USA, or are you referring to telecommuting and working for a USA employer using the internet from your residence?



> Can anybody tell me the best place to look at relocating?


1. Where is your place of employment located; in which city? 
2. The possibilities of where to reside are relatively simple to identify, based on where you will be working. 
3. If you will be telecommuting: Mexico is your 'oyster'; you could relocate anyplace that has reliable high-speed internet (assuming you would be working via the internet and making only infrequent visits to the office of your employer in the USA).



> What r the dangers and how hard will it be not knowing the
> Language.


1. Potential risks vary widely, depending upon you, your lifestyle, and the environment into which you will relocate in Mexico. Without first knowing these things I don't see how it's possible to offer an opinion/advice based on historical and/or current events.

2. You will need / want to learn Spanish so that you are conversant and can understand what you're reading. 



> Any help you guys are willing to give will be great!


Before moving too much further along this route of investigation, make certain you've read and understand the requirements Mexico has adopted regarding foreigners and residency in Mexico. Regulations along the Mexico/USA border can and often are a bit different (i.e., relaxed) as compared to the interior of the country.

Based on the limited information you've provided thus far, this is about all I can offer in the way of comment.

Best of luck with this adventure!


----------



## Nikko39 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help. Guess that was a pretty vague post.
I will work in the States for three months and reside in Mexico for three.
Would like to find an area with a decent night life, and a town rich in history.
As I hope to keep my home while I'm away, I would like a place that provides some security. Hoping for a place several hours from the States, and not overrun by tourism.
Again, thanks for the help 

From the Chicago area


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Nikko39 said:


> Thanks for trying to help. Guess that was a pretty vague post.
> I will work in the States for three months and reside in Mexico for three.
> Would like to find an area with a decent night life, and a town rich in history.
> As I hope to keep my home while I'm away, I would like a place that provides some security. Hoping for a place several hours from the States, and not overrun by tourism.
> ...


 I worked La Grange and Schamberg for many years. But grew up in the corn fields.
Are you talking several hours by auto or by flight time? Do you want to be close to water or does it matter? 
I would suggest Veracruz city but every ****** on ExPat will find a reason to not go there. One of the reasons I love it so much, one of the other reasons is it is such a fun town after dark. It is really a city for young and middle aged people, unlike so many of the favorite hang outs always mentioned here.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Nikko39 said:


> Thanks for trying to help. Guess that was a pretty vague post.
> I will work in the States for three months and reside in Mexico for three.
> Would like to find an area with a decent night life, and a town rich in history.
> As I hope to keep my home while I'm away, I would like a place that provides some security. Hoping for a place several hours from the States, and not overrun by tourism.
> ...


So, are to assume you speak/understand Spanish and good/reliable high-speed internet is not a priority for employment purposes? "several hours from the States" by air? Or will you be driving down? The best answers come from the best, most specific questions. Otherwise all of this is just a waste of time.  Lucky you! Three months of work. Three months of R&R.


----------

